# Does it make a difference??



## MDWine (Jan 15, 2008)

Up to this point I've been using one of those translucent storage boxes as my "light tent"... seemed to be a good idea, but maybe not.

My problem is a nasty shadow beneath the pen, preventing me from getting an image that I can photoshop the pen out (so I can put it on a nice background).

So, my question... does the material used to drape the box make a difference?  I've seen where someone used a bed sheet, among other material....   is there a "best material" to diffuse the light?

(Geez... I just want a pic that is decent, doesn't have to be GREAT!)


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2008)

This raises a somewhat more general question.  Is there an easy way to edit out the background in a pen picture?  What photographic technique(s) can we use to facilitate that?

Unfortunately, I don't have a simple answer.  I've tried selecting a pen image using "magic wand", "intelligent scissors", and "color picker" tools, to no avail.  Each one tends to either miss parts of the background, or select parts of the pen.  I've tried neutral backgrounds and contrasting backgrounds, and backgrounds under glass with little success.

The only way I've found to effectively cut a pen is to draw a path around it and create a selection from that path.  That is not a one-click operation.  A decent job may take hundreds of clicks.  The pen photos that I've done gradient background and drop-shadow effects in have taken me 30-60 minutes.  That is simply too much effort for a single sale of most pens.

Therefore, I've been moving away from the "photoshopped" background.  I'm trying to improve my composition, lighting, and exposure instead.  So far, I'm discovering that the better I do up front, the less I need to do in post-processing.

Of course, I'd be happy if someone would point out a simple process that I've overlooked.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gerryr (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> 
> 
> Therefore, I've been moving away from the "photoshopped" background.  I'm trying to improve my composition, lighting, and exposure instead.  So far, I'm discovering that the better I do up front, the less I need to do in post-processing.



Congratulations.  You have discovered one of the true secrets to good photography.  Do it right at the beginning and you will have a lot less work to do later.  I frequent a photography forum and it always amazes me when people say don't worry about white balance, just shoot RAW and fix it later.  Sure you can fix it later, but it's so easy to set it correctly before you take the photo.  The same goes for composition, cropping and exposure.  I hate post processing and the less of it I have to do, the better I like it.

As to Michael's question, could you post a sample photo of a pen and also a photo of your setup?  That would help.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> As to Michael's question, could you post a sample photo of a pen and also a photo of your setup?  That would help.



I will try to find one, but the real question I have is: What kind of cloth/material is being used when one constructs their own light box?  Someone mentioned using a common bedsheet, so I'm wondering if anyone has determined that one material is better than another.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2008)

While the others gave some great advice, I will comment on your question of:
_ does the material used to drape the box make a difference? I've seen where someone used a bed sheet, among other material.... is there a "best material" to diffuse the light?_

I am no expert on this but I did notice a difference from a white sheet (pillow case) and T-shirt material versus tent material - at least here in Japan. The photo tent material here is of a nylon type, almost as in white umbrellas. It does seem to diffuse light in a softer, broader area with less shadows.  There was a noticeable difference when I went from a  pillow case to a purchased tent with nylon covering but still using the same lights

My opinions are strictly from my own observations and are unscientific at best.


----------



## johnkofi (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw that Walmart sells a photo tent for around $40 something, it looked like it would work perfectly for what we do. I bought one of those square storage bins that are made of the same stuff for about $5, but the material is a tan color and a little thicker than it probably should be for a photo tent, it worked OK but it could be better.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 16, 2008)

I also see that Rich Kleinhenz has some interesting suggestions for editing out backgrounds in his PMG article http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penphotography.pdf. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

What I use now is not a tent, but a box, 12" on a side.  I made it from 3/16" thick white translucent plexiglass.  I glued the pieces together with thick CA and it's pretty rigid.  This is the same plexiglass that's used for making light tables and it diffuses the light nicely.  I had originally made a tent from PVC pipe and use a doubled bedsheet to cover it but was never really satisfied with the results.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 16, 2008)

I have gotten away from using any diffusing material at all. I know my pics show some glare on the pen, but I like the way it shows the shine.

I bought some photo background paper a bazillion years ago, and it looks like it may well last another bazillion years at least. I think poster board that you get at the craft stores works well too, but you need to adjust the cameras white balance for it to look good.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies... as in most anything, personal experimentation is the most "educational"  while reducing the curve with experience of others!

I like the thought of the nylon, I'll have to look for some of that.  I want, like others, to get away from the cut-out-paste-up, and go for the "one shot" solution...

The hunt continues!


----------



## dbriski (Jan 16, 2008)

You want to get rid of the shadow below the pen, the shadow exists because there is no light.  To solve that you have to play with the placement of your lights or add lights.  You will need a light lower to the level of the pen so the light can get under it.  One other possible way is to put a light UNDER the pen.  Making a box and putting a tube flouresent in it and putting a diffusing surface (white paper and a piece of glass will work) and then put the pen on that. This will put penty of light below and around the pen, with equal amount of light from above you should have no shadows.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael,

To reduce or eliminate the shadow, use a white card (or cards) or even a tin foil wrapped card and bounce the incoming light back toward the pen. You will have to experiment with the placement and angle of the bounce card(s) to get the light to bounce where you want it. This is the typical way most photographers manipulate shadows on small stationary objects. Some shadowing is desirable to show depth. Play with the bounce card(s) and you will see the results you are looking for.

As for your tent setup, excellent results can be achieved by taking a "free" cardboard box, cut the sides out all around the box, tape white tissue paper (the kind used for stuffing in gift bags) over the openings, shine your light through the tissue paper, place your object inside and take your pictures. If needed, put another layer of the tissue paper over the cut-outs. Having the box sides cut out all around, allows you to light from the sides, top and even the back as needed. Bounce card(s) might still be needed, so take the cut-out cardboard scraps and wrap with tin foil. Can't get more frugal than that!


----------

